# I was SOOOO close!



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

The four touching were the first. I was so sure the fifth was going to follow in suit, but no I had to jerk a little bit. Well at least I found my best load thus far. Oh Im jonesin to slam some prairie dogs this spring.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice group! I wouldn't feel bad about 1 flyer.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Your gun is shooting left.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Your gun is shooting left.


It is zeroed with a different load silly. :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice. Which bullet was that ?


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Nice. Which bullet was that ?


It is the 70 grn Speer HP. with 39.5 gr H4895 CCI 200.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

And you want to get better ??? You have been bitten by the accuracy bug. You will not be satisfied until you put 5 in the same hole. Get the check book out.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> And you want to get better ??? You have been bitten by the accuracy bug. You will not be satisfied until you put 5 in the same hole. Get the check book out.


If I could just get all five under .75 with out the flyers I would be happy. I think I jerked on the last one on this target becasue the guy next to me fired just as my gun went off and I tend to jump if Im not expecting it  . I really like this load, but have only been reloading for a month now and would like to keep an open mind until I have tried a whole bunch of differnt load combos. It could take a lifetime to try them all. 8)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> It could take a lifetime to try them all. 8)


It will.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I feel your pain HDORDT. I have lots of targets on my reloading wall that resemble yours. Last summer when I was working up a load for my .204 I was close many times.....yet so far away.  Here are a couple examples:

On this target, I felt myself pull the last shot. I choked after watching the first 4 touch each other. I can't get the picture to resize properly here, but this target has a flier about .75" at about 4 o'clock from the center of this group.









This target felt good. Just one of those things. Was it me, the load, the wind....who knows?









A couple more random ones:
















You got to love shooting from the bench. I think I will get out on Saturday if the weather is decent. I haven't been out with my bench since last fall.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Where do you go to shoot? I'm hoping to get out this weekend myself.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I usually head west. I like to go south of Fairfield. There are too many crazies west of the lake. I know a couple of places south of fairfield that shouldn't be too muddy.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Thats some good shootin NHS. I am getting so addicted to it I cant even see strait. My wife thinks Im nuts, but thats ok. If she thinks Im crazy she will have empathy for me...I hope. :wink: 
I have been shooting at the Cache Valley hunter ed center up in Logan. Its out of the way for me but I like the hours they operate and it has a 300 yard range. If its sunday I will usualy head up to the Davis County shooting range.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

what range are you guys shooting those at? 100 yards?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine was 100 yds +/- the error in my stride.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

marksman said:


> what range are you guys shooting those at? 100 yards?


Mine was 650yds with a 30mph breeze quartering twards me. Ok Im full of it. It was a hundred.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> marksman said:
> 
> 
> > what range are you guys shooting those at? 100 yards?
> ...


Just an average shot for a P-dog in Wyoming........ :shock: :wink: :lol:


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> huntducksordietrying said:
> 
> 
> > marksman said:
> ...


Thats where those 87gr's will be good. 55gr's would be like throwing a paper air plane at em.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You would be surprised just how effective those 58 gr V-MAXs at long range when launched at 3850 fps. There are two factors that affect wind drift. Wind speed and angle to flight path, and time of flight. Muzzle velocity and ballistic coefficient are two factors that affect the time of flight. Gravity is a constant force that is deflecting a bullet, wind drift is also a measure of deflection of a bullet in flight. If we check the ballistic tables in the Hornady manual we will find that a 58 gr V-MAX started at 3800 fps, with a 200 yard zero, will hit 31.9" below point of aim at 500 yards. An 87 gr V-MAX started at 3100 fps, with the same 200 yard zero, will impact 38.4" below point of aim at the same 500 yards. Velocity at 500 yards for the 58 gr would be 1928 fps, the 87 gr would still be going 2006 fps. Yes, I know, the bigger bullet is going faster, and at some point will overtake the lighter bullet. But out to 500 yards (the longest distance in this table), the lighter bullet gets there first. So there will be less drop and wind drift to compensate for when shooting small targets at long range in a gusty breeze. At longer ranges the higher ballistic coefficient of the heavier bullet overcomes the higher initial velocity of the lighter bullet, and then the heavier bullet will have less drift and drop.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Are we going shooting Saturday or what Loke?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I found out last night that my son is performing in a jazz music festival, and I get to take the video. So I'll have to pass this weekend.


----------

